# معدات تدوير الاطارات-والحسابات الفنيه



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)

When tires are not easily accessible or not easily transportable, we provide an easy solution. 

Mobile shredders



Shredders mounted directly onto a flat body truck or alternatively mounted on a low boy trailer. 



Our shredders are designed for tires- not for plastic or wood - only for tires. 



Shredder capability from 4 tons per hour to 20 tons per hour - totally dependant on your needs. 



We supply, install and commission with feed conveyor and exit conveyor for direct feed into a truck for easy transportation. Both conveyors are fitted with Variable Speed Drives. Generators are not supplied as they are available in your country far less expensively. 



Progressive Crumb Supply Mobile Shredders - the solution for difficult to access locations.



An often asked question by those enquiring into the feasibility of commencing a Tire Recycling Plant is how feasible is this? 



Do I need to spend copious amounts of time on feasibility studies? The answer, quite simply is NO. 



Work through the numbers yourself and see how they stack up. Its easy. We'll show you how: 



How do I know how many Tires there are available in my country? 



Work on the general rule of 1 passenger Tire per head of population per annum. 

Work on the general principle of ¼" light truck or truck Tire per head of population. 



How many Tires does it take to make a metric ton of crumb rubber? 



Passenger Tires weighing approximately 8kg each = 120 Tires 

Truck Tires weighing approximately 45 kg each = 27 Tires 



If you work the numbers through and are considering an average plant producing say 3 tons per hour, you would need in one 8 hour day (taking into account that you realistically obtain 6 hours of production time): 



If using purely Passenger Tires - 2,160 per day single shift. 

If using purely Truck Tires - 486 per day per shift. 



The reality is that the majority of plants use a combination of both using about 1,000 passenger Tires per day per shift and about 250 truck Tires per day per shift. 



Total passenger Tires per month working 21 days per month per shift = 21,000 

Total truck Tires per month working 21 days per day per shift. = 5,250 



Total passenger Tires per annum = 252,000 

Total truck Tires per annum = 63,000 



Now consider what you need to spend to obtain a plant and what the returns are. We shall use USD as a common currency. 



A Turnkey 2-3 ton per hour plant would cost in the vicinity of USD$2 million. 



Average receivables per month for Tire Collection and Sale of Crumb (yes, in most cases we are happy to buy the plants production capacity) total about $230,000. 



Average outgoings including Machinery repayment total about $135,000. 



Total Gross Profit per month = $95,000.



Feasible? YES 



Expensive study? NO 



Practical? YES 



Please feel free to contact us with any genuine enquiry by completing as much of the enquiry page as you can.



Limited Vendor Finance to 20% of the plants value after deposit is available to approved clients. Terms and Conditions apply.



For plants over the value of AUD$5,000,000 after deposit, funding is available from EFIC to approved clients. Terms and conditions apply.



we give you advice how

Sale of a complete Tyre Retreading Plant

consisting of two production lines:

1) truck tyres and 2) car tyres









تدوير الإطارات المستعملة لدينا العروض الفنية والميكانيكال داتا والرسم التخطيطى للخط والتكلفة

بالدراسة الشاملة للمشروع


----------



## zayed all najjar (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*debeader ماكينة خلع اسلاك الاطارات*

تعمل الماكينة على خلع شنابر الاطارات 
• تعمل الماكينة هيدروليكيا مكبس واحد 50 طن.
• تعمل الماكينة ضمن خط إعادة تدوير إطارات السيارات ووظيفتها فى الخط هى نزع الاسلاك المعدنية من الاطار الداخلى
لاطارات السيارات .
• يمكن ضبط الماكينة اوتوماتيكتا للعمل بالتوقيت فى حالة التشغيل الدائم يكون دور العامل هو تلقيم الماكينة بالاطارات فقط. 
• تتميز هذة الماكينة انها قادرة على نزع جانبى الاطار فى شوط واحد.


لمزيد من التواصل ارجو التواصل على الميل الخاص


----------



## zayed all najjar (1 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## zayed all najjar (1 سبتمبر 2007)

Kw (5 Hp) Electric or Petrol Motor 
30 seconds Full Stroke Speed 
Specially designed Bead Slot 
44 ton Pulling Strength (maximum capacity) 
Steel Castor Load Transfer Carriage 
Hydraulic Bead Holder 
Safety Cage 
Electronic on / off Controls 
Hydraulic Lever Controls 
Stationary and Mobile Applications 
Suitable for most truck tyres
__________________


----------



## zayed all najjar (1 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## zayed all najjar (1 سبتمبر 2007)

The Brentwood truck Tyre Debeader has been specifically designed to remove steel beads and side walls from truck tyres.

Further destruction of the tyre by shredding is a task made considerably easier having debeaded the tyre.

Shredding plants processing debeaded tyres gain considerable advantages:

lower processing times 
reduced maintenance expenses 
higher rubber output 
reduced product size 
lower power consumption
There is very little advantage in attempting to shred the bead of a truck tyre as the expenses incurred in processing it are far exceeded by the capital investment and running costs required for a tyre debeader.

In addition to this, most truck tyre grinding plants remove the steel to produce pure rubber. As the bead of a truck tyre is predominantly steel, there is little purpose in shredding it to only remove it later in the process.

The Brentwood Tyre Debeader is capable of:

removing tyre beads 
removing tyre side walls 
or both of the above
Operation

Tyres hand loaded up a ramp onto a supporting grip wheel and locked onto the wheel by pneumatic driven locking flaps. The wheel is then rotated by an electric motor via a chain drive.

Removal of tyre bead or wall is achieved by twin cutting blades gradually being driven in through the action of a pneumatic cylinder. The action of the knives is controlled by a hand operated "generant" valve.

After several revolutions of the wheel cutting is complete, knives are with-drawn, the wheel is stopped and the tyre can be removed.

Capacity

High throughput of 40 - 50 tyres per hour is achieved by cutting the two beads or sidewalls out of the tyre (one each side) at the same time.

The Brentwood Tyre Debeader is extremely versatile in its ability to process 20”, 22.5” and 24.5” truck tyres including super singles.

By altering the ******** of the knives relative to the supporting grip wheel, different tyre sizes can be cut. Locating the knife table is achieved by rotating the postioning screw adjacent to the controls.

Cutting Blades

The hardened blades used to cut the bead provide good life and only require hand surface dressing after every 6th tyre to ensure the cutting edge is razor sharp.

Research and development has developed this cutter design to provide maximum core strength and surface hardness while maintaining longevity of life.

Operator Protection

Operator protection is a design feature which Brentwood engineers consider a high priority.

The Debeader shows this dedication to safety by providing a fully enclosed cage around the operation of the machine.

Two interlocked sliding gates open to provide access for loading and removal of the tyres. Unless these are fully closed, the machine will not operate.

The Brentwood Tyre Debeader is an essential tool for any truck tyre processing plant. It provides efficient removal of beads and side walls to reduce operating and capital expenses in the recycling plants of the future
______________


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي المواد التي يمكن ان تذيب الكاوتشوك


----------



## zayed all najjar (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*We would like you to tell us more details about your business and your interest in tire recycling, so I would ask you to give us more information on:*
Please provide your company name, address, phone, e-mail, etc. for our reference
Б∙╔[]Please send us a small introduction on your current operations and your relationship to the project
What is the expected time-line of the project
Б∙╔[]Do you need engineering (as turn-key project) , or will you use a local contractor for installation

We will be happy to answer any other questions you might have, and we are waiting for your kind response on the questions above! Please do not hesitate to contact me zayed


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

يوجد الدراسه الفنيه الكامله لمصنع تدوير الاطارات المستعمله بطاقه انتاجيه 2 طن بالساعه
لمزيد من التفاصيل اتصل بالهندس زايد


----------



## الطائرالأزرق (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن الدراسه الفنيه والمكن المستخدم باسعاره المستخدم فى صناعة البلاستيك
او المواقع المتخصصه المساعده لذاك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله في هذا الجهد المتميز حبذا لو يكون الشرح بالغة العربية لعموم الفائدةوارجوا من الاخ العزيز ارسال ما لديه من مخططات على عنواني الالكتروني ان رغب بذلك


----------



## miltronique (27 يونيو 2009)

جمال ضياء النافع قال:


> بارك الله في هذا الجهد المتميز حبذا لو يكون الشرح بالغة العربية لعموم الفائدةوارجوا من الاخ العزيز ارسال ما لديه من مخططات على عنواني الالكتروني ان رغب بذلك


 
لاحظ تاريخ ارسال المشاركات


----------



## كوادر صناع الجزائر (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسرني ويسعدني التواصل معكم 
فانا السيد قدار محمد من الجزائر 
متحمس جدا جدا لانجاز مصنع او ورشة 
لتدوير العجلات المطاطية
وحتى الآن ليست لي معلومات كاملة 
نريد دراسة مستفيظة 
خاصة في مجال التكلفة الكلية للمشروع

ننتظر التواصل عبر الامايل التالي:


أنا أنتظر منك رد سريع وعاجل:20:
​


----------



## Ahmed.Moussa (30 أبريل 2011)

السيد زياد النجار يعد التحية يتضح من مشاركتكم الكريمة تمكنكم وخبرتكم فى مجال اعادة التدوير والتى ارغب فى الإستفادة منها انا وجميع المشاركين والمترددين على الملتقى ، ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم تحويل هذه المشاركات الى اللغة العربية حتى نستطيع فهمها وما بها من مصطلحات او اختصارات ، وان تعذر ذلك فانا بصدد دراسة مشروع اعادة تدوير الإطارات والكاوتشوك الى مطاط وارجو افادتى بخبرتك فى هذا المجال من الناحية الفنية والمالية لإقامة هذا المشروع مع توضيح قيمة ألأتعاب عن هذا العمل 
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير وفى انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## فراس العايد (18 يونيو 2011)

إلى الأخ زايد...
أرجو مراسلتي على الإيميل الخاص 

وذلك لمناقشة المشروع بجدية ..
شكرا لك 
فراس


----------

